# A New Year’s Thank You to BBC Radio 3



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

A few people on this Forum may have noticed that at various times I have expressed admiration for the generally high quality of the classical music commentary of various presenters on the BBC’s Radio 3 classical music team. 

I have absolutely no connection whatsoever with any part of the BBC, and my comments are inspired purely as a listener.

All of the presenters are excellent and I wouldn’t wish to single out any particular individuals except for the fact that I tend to listen more to the morning programmes where people like Rob Cowan, Sara Mohr-Pietsch, James Jolly, and Sarah Walker take the lion’s share of the time. They are very good indeed.

If anyone may be unfamiliar with Radio 3 it is a great resource for learning about, and listening to, good classical music. I have learned tons over the years, and missed it greatly when I was living abroad for a year quite recently.

I have no idea whether any of the presenters may occasionally visit Forums like this. If they do, here’s a special thank you for all their splendid efforts at presenting the best classical music radio programmes in the UK.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Radio 3 is easily the best radio station I have found out there. Unlike other stations it doesn't play the same pieces over and over again meaning you get to hear a lot of music you won't have heard before. It also covers a wider range of music than can be simply labelled as classical or jazz. The Late Junction has introduced me to music I never even would have thought of searching for. It's schedule is pretty strong across the board. No matter what time of day I put it on it will probably be playing either something I like or something at least 'interesting'. And then theres the bonus of having no adverts to listen to.

But isn't this the role of the BBC. It's there to appeal to every demographic of British society. If there was no Radio 3 I wouldn't want to suffer Radio 1 or 2 (maybe 6 music) and neither would millions of other people, so it's therefore an integral part of BBC's MO.

I only wish I had more time to listen to it. At work, the radio is controlled in a democratic manner, and seeing as I am the only classical fan, XFM or Absolute are the compromises. Then at home I spend a large portion of my free time practicing, studying or composing. So only either in the car, late at night or possibly weekends I have the chance or the inclination to listen to the radio. I don't like to think of all the good music I'm missing out on hearing for the first time. But there's always the i-Player if I really see a good programme, like a Composer of the Week I am currently trying to get into etc.

The only thing that I can think of that I don't particulary like is the Choral Evensong but I suppose it's been on for so long it's a tradition that the BBC want to keep. I did once put it on and it was playing the most dissonant organ piece by Grunenwald that I couldn't believe that was being played in a holy place. It was the best thing I've ever heard on it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

As I posted elsewhere, I only just recently discovered the Discovering Music series presented (I think) by Charles Hazlewood. This is like finding buried treasure in your own back yard. So far I have only previewed them. I can barely wait for my current loaded podcasts to finish so I can get into these show archives:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tn54

So I too would thank BBC Radio 3 for reaching this far afield. I live for this stuff.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Weston said:


> As I posted elsewhere, I only just recently discovered the Discovering Music series presented (I think) by Charles Hazlewood. This is like finding buried treasure in your own back yard. So far I have only previewed them. I can barely wait for my current loaded podcasts to finish so I can get into these show archives:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006tn54
> 
> So I too would thank BBC Radio 3 for reaching this far afield. I live for this stuff.


The Discovering Music series is a once-weekly programme on Sunday afternoons. It has been running for many years. Normally there is a different presenter each week. For those who don't know it (probably the majority of members here) its format involves taking a major classical work and analysing its make-up and finer points with the aid of an orchestra, soloist or ensemble as required. At the end of each presentation, which usually lasts 30-45 minutes, there is a short session involving questions from a small audience. Finally the whole work is played through by whichever orchestra/ensemble provided all the previous illustrations.

The various people who present these programmes are certainly well-informed and well qualified. One of my favourite presenters is Stephen Johnson (he recently reviewed Beethoven's Ninth on another programme). The amount of detail provided is such that it's very easy to get completely lost unless you know something about music theory, and are interested in learning a lot more about it than the usual banal stuff one typically sees on Forums. It's far from being dry, boring academic material, but on the contrary the emphasis is on moving forward through the work noting the finer points and how the composer achieved certain effects through key changes, tempi variation, etc. Nevertheless, the amount of detail provided would be difficult for complete beginners.

The following link gives all the programmes covered in the past. There is an alphabetical listing of composers. You will need Real Media audio installed to download some of material. It's a very impressive list of works.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/discoveringmusic/listeninglibrary.shtml


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I do have one minor complaint about Radio 3. A while ago they were playing a piece I really liked. I missed the beginning, so I checked their website to see what was currently playing. The website said it was a Handel opera, which it certainly wasn't--it was a Romantic piece. I never did find out what it was, because the presenter didn't say at the end.

But apart from that frustration, it's a great radio station.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

You certainly wouldn't find a topic like this over on the Radio 3 Forum...


----------



## Vic (Sep 2, 2009)

maestro267 said:


> You certainly wouldn't find a topic like this over on the Radio 3 Forum...


I know! I sort of understand what people are saying about Radio 3 Breakfast, but it is complaining at a very high level. Coming from Germany, I can say that hearing a whole Opera or Symphony is something unknown on normal radio.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm very excited about BBC's upcoming "Composer of the Week" Series on Prokofiev. Here's the program:



> Monday:
> 
> Maddalena (Rozhdestvensky)
> Scythian Suite (Masur)
> ...


It's a great program for those who are unfamiliar with Prokofiev's music as well as those who are already hard-core fans. Most interesting is the emphasis on opera, as well as ballet, incidental music, cantatas, and orchestral music. This is good as I have been struggling with his opera and maybe a full week of it will make me finally be able to swallow it.

Nice to see the Quintet and Eugene Onegin in there as well - they are reputedly masterpieces on the level of Prokofiev's best works. Lastly, for those of you who are less familiar with this composer, they threw in some of the (usual) warhorses - Scythian Suite, Lieutenant Kije, Alexander Nevsky, Romeo and Juliet, Peter and the Wolf, and Cinderella have their share of the program. I just wish there were more solo/concerti/symphonic/chamber/vocal repertoire in there... but BBC Radio 3 decided to focus on opera this time.

The program will be airing at 12:00 - 1:00 PM GMT from Monday-Friday of next week. Celebrate the death of this mighty composer by engrossing yourself in his music for a full week. Anyone?


----------

